# Městská památková rezervace



## mnhlsk

Hi, 

I am looking for translation of this expression. What comes to my mind is:

cultural herritage site
herritage site
protected historical area

Is any of these correct?

Thank you.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Spot on. Městská means municipal. Památková rezervace means what you wrote above - a protected historical site.


----------



## werrr

"Urban monuments preservation area" seems be the official English translation used by Czech administrative.


----------



## mnhlsk

Thank you verz much.


----------



## mnhlsk

Thank you. 
Can _urban _be used when talking about towns and not cities?

Thank you.


----------



## Jana337

Definitely.


----------



## mnhlsk

Thank you very much, indeed.


----------



## winpoj

We have an urban preservation area in our small rural town?


----------



## Jana337

Well. There are many Czech towns that cannot be considered cities but I believe that the adjective "urban" applies perfectly. For example all those _okresní města_ with around 50,000 inhabitants. Then there are many minuscule towns that are dwarfed by many municipalities that we officially call villages. Some might be towns by virtue of shrewd lobbying but most are probably natural centers of their subregions and the type of settlement is not rural (the line between small towns and villages is admittedly blurred). In my opinion, even this tiny town deserves the epithet "urban".


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'm sorry for the off-topic, but it's unavaidoble, I cannot read the whole text Jana suggested, but if I didn't get it wrongly - you, Czechs, have the smallest city/town in Europe?

By the way, is there a different word for city/town in Czech or everything is *město*?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

There is no distinction between "cities" and "towns" as such in the Czech language. "Město" is always used. There are some administrative distinctions though, e.g. "krajská města" are regional capitals and there are also "statutární města" which tend to be larger cities with a greater administrative autonomy.


----------



## winpoj

Plus, there is a category standing between a town and a village: "městys".


----------



## mateo19

mnhlsk said:


> Thank you.
> Can _urban _be used when talking about towns and not cities?
> 
> Thank you.



Your question is really interesting, Mnhslk.
At least in American English, urban and rural are mutually exclusive (you can only one or another, they are opposites).  Using "urban" to describe a town depends on the size of a town.  If it is truly rural, in the country side, and quite small (maybe below 20.000 or 10.000), then it cannot be urban.  But if in Czech město is town and city, let the context guide you.  (In Slovak they have mesto and dedina, although I don't know if they use dedina.)

I suppose there can be big towns which would be contained in an urban area.  But we could never say "urban" for villages.  I hope this hopes. . . This is my perspective on it.

I was just searching for information about this and I couldn't find any clear information on population sizes. . . In any event though, the following is clear: _towns are bigger than villages and cities are bigger than towns.
_Village < Town < City


----------



## werrr

Městská památková rezervace = Urban monuments preservation area
Vesnická památková rezervace = Village monument preservation area
Archeologická památková rezervace = Archaeological reserve
Městská památková zóna = Urban monument zone
Vesnická památková zóna = Village monument zone
Krajinná památková zóna = Rural monument zone

"Městská/urban" is used for all municipalities with the status of "město" or "městys".



			
				Tagarela said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for the off-topic, but it's unavaidoble, I cannot read the whole text Jana suggested, but if I didn't get it wrongly - you, Czechs, have the smallest city/town in Europe?


It depends on the definition of town, it is not  uniform across Europe.



			
				Tagarela said:
			
		

> By the way, is there a different word for city/town in Czech or everything is město?



Czech term "město" is not defined by the size of the municipality, but by the town privileges. Nowadays, a municipality could become "město" because of its size, but historically the privileges were granted by the ruler arbitrarily.

We use the word "město" for both towns and cities. A city could be eventuelly called "velkoměsto", but it is not an official term.

Legally there are some special terms for bigger cities, like "statutární město" (= statutory city) or "hlavní město" (= capital), but it is always based on the noun "město".

"Městys" is a municipality without town privileges but with the historical privilege to hold a market.


----------



## mnhlsk

Tank you very much for your help.


----------



## mnhlsk

Thank you - sorry about the misprint.


----------



## mnhlsk

Hi,

As I was browsing the pages of the Association of Historical Settlements in Bohemia, Moravia and Silesia, I also came across an expression "Urban Monument Reserve" for městská památková rezervace.


----------

